# Fire Island Report



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Fished Fire Island, LI at Field 2 yesterday for about an hour, but spent most of my time walking the beach searching for any signs of stripers in the surf. I came across a few fellow surf casters and they didn’t have any bites either. The problem was the water was dirty, big time chop, and an incredible strong current that blew lures right back into shore. I talked to one guy who was actually trying to fish cut bunker with 6 oz pyramids! I told him he’s going to need minimum 12 with that current. It was so strong it was pulling the sound right out under the feet swiftly. 

The wind was ENE at about 15 mph with air temp at 55 degrees. Didn’t get a water temp. The north shore was probably the best place to be.


----------

